# Please help!!



## imnottechy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not sure if the mic is just not working or if I'm not doing things properly. I have two CAD U1 USB recording mics and there's no sound at all. Weird thing is it will record but no sound. Can someone help?

Thanks!


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Imnottechy,

Any assistance will likely only be possible with at least a little more information. So far all you've disclosed is that you own two CAD U1 USB mics and your OS is WinXP. you haven't mentioned what audio recording software you're using, what soundcard(s) you have installed, etc.

Based on the little information available, I would guess that:

1) Windows is not recognizing the microphone
2) You haven't set the microphone as your audio input in Windows
3) you haven't set the microphone and/or your Windows audio input as the audio input for your recording software.

I would suggest starting here:

cadaudio.com/images/downloads/U1OwnMan.pdf

which may take care of option 2.

As far as option 1, that might be solved by checking your system for connected, but not installed, hardware.

As far as option 3, you would need to identify your recording software before anyone could make suggestions aside from "check the recording software preferences".

If it's none of those, there could be a conflict amongst audio hardware on your system, and to solve that here, you'd have to provide more information about your system.

Hope any of this is helpful,

jw


----------



## imnottechy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Jaythorpe,

Thank you for your reply. I plug it in and there's no sound at all and the red light doesn't turn on. I tried this with my XP as well as my other laptop with Windows 8. Also, it will record when I use Audacity but I really want it to work as a regular mic. I have seen videos where you can hear when the person uses the mic and I thought this worked the same way since they are the same mic.

Thanks!


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Did you follow the procedures in the manual at the link I provided?


----------



## imnottechy (Jan 21, 2015)

yep but it only records


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm sorry, but you're really being unclear. You previously said "it will record but there's no sound."

Are you saying that you want the audio captured by the microphone to come out of the computer's speakers simultaneously, like a PA system? Or are you saying that when you record off of the mic, and then play back, there is no sound in the recorded file?

If the first, there is usually a way, depending on the sound card/onboard sound settings, to either do 'input monitor', or unmute the microphone in the system audio mixer, or a similar option. This isn't highly advisable using a standalone mic and speakers, due to the significant chance of feedback.

Please consider that the people trying to answer your question don't own the mic in question, aren't familiar with your system, or with what you're trying to do, and can't see your system, and based on that please try to give more, and more useful, information on your problem.

jw


----------

